# Getting hold of GCSE certificates at short notice when you haven't a clue what exam boards it was



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

FFS, definitely lost all my GCSE certificates. Found the file where they should be completely empty. *sigh*

Really need to get hold of at least English Language and French, but I haven't a clue what exam boards I did and it's not online anywhere. The LEAs seem  to have been scrapped and there is no number to contact the council education department on. I have repeatedly tried to contact the school that has taken over what is left of my former school buildings (which have mainly been bulldozed) by email and telephone for weeks but no reply.

I'm at my wits end, and no idea if I  will now be able to start uni at all.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 4, 2012)

My first thought would be, do you know anyone you were at school with who can tell you what exam boards they were?

The school may be difficult to get hold of until the new term starts, and if it's now a different school near impossible.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 4, 2012)

possibly stating the bleeding obvious, but presume you've seen this - there's now only a few exam bodies - do any of the old exam board names ring any bells?

in terms of your own filing system, might you have put them with either "applying for jobs" stuff or "applying for uni" stuff?

I don't know whether the LEA or school keep copies of exam certificates, and if they have been subject to local government reorganisation, records may be messy (you'd need to contact the LEA that the school's now in if, for example, an old county has been split into unitaries). 

If there's no direct number for the council's education department, there will be a public contact number (some councils have set up / outsourced a contact centre so that you can't get straight through to the right people)

May also be worth a call to the university and explain the position - I would not have thought you're the first person to be in this position.  At least them telling you what the position is will stop the "what if" thoughts.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> possibly stating the bleeding obvious, but presume you've seen this - there's now only a few exam bodies - do any of the old exam board names ring any bells?
> 
> in terms of your own filing system, might you have put them with either "applying for jobs" stuff or "applying for uni" stuff?
> 
> ...


I just found that, it looks as though it should all come under OCR. Bring the online form. 

TBF if it's late coming I could probably blag it with the reams of As on all my school reports until it arrives.

I was sort of hoping that my mum at least still had the results letter if not the certificates. I think the original certificates went when I got evicted from somewhere or other, as happens so often.  *sigh*


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

Argh. £40! 

Fucksticks.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 4, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> May also be worth a call to the university and explain the position - I would not have thought you're the first person to be in this position. At least them telling you what the position is will stop the "what if" thoughts.


 
THIS, a thousand times over. Certainly in most places i've worked they can give you a few months leeway on paying for the course, so i'd imagine they're the same with qualifications - especially if they've been superceded by A levels/other evidence of ability.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> THIS, a thousand times over. Certainly in most places i've worked they can give you a few months leeway on paying for the course, so i'd imagine they're the same with qualifications - especially if they've been superceded by A levels/other evidence of ability.


Yes, basically everything has been superseded by my OU qualifications except the English, though there is no way someone who wasn't a high engouh level of English would have received the marks I did in my OU modules with poor English, especially the 'personal development' one which I aced.

The free languages people will probably want to see the French one as well.

£40 though! The Mr just crashed the car and we've got a £500 excess payment coming out, as well as a festival for the paycheque after (he's paid weekly) which is also my birthday and my last week of freedom. Normally it wouldn't be any bother. Fortunately my mum has said she would at least lend me the £40 for a few weeks!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> FFS, definitely lost all my GCSE certificates. Found the file where they should be completely empty. *sigh*
> 
> Really need to get hold of at least English Language and French, but I haven't a clue what exam boards I did and it's not online anywhere. The LEAs seem to have been scrapped and there is no number to contact the council education department on. I have repeatedly tried to contact the school that has taken over what is left of my former school buildings (which have mainly been bulldozed) by email and telephone for weeks but no reply.
> 
> I'm at my wits end, and no idea if I will now be able to start uni at all.


If you're a mature student it's a problem, but one that is understood. I have been asked by schools to furnish proof of my O levels, which I can't because it was too long ago (early 70s). I can't even remember most of the grades as it's only been the last 10 years I've ever been asked to show any documents and when I'm in a job I like, I tend to stay there for donkey's years, so I've only been asked twice in my entire working life. I was always told that the best bet is approaching your old school. Mine doesn't exist anymore which is why can't get them.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 4, 2012)

You'd think this sort of thing should be on a national database. They can't expect people not to lose a bit of paper from 20, 30 years or even longer back. Suppose it's a bit late now.


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2012)

I have no idea where my GCSE certificates are or the exam boards. Only was ever asked to provide them the once and that goes for all my academic certificates, never been asked to provide my GCSEs, Alevels, BA, MA or even my Nobel Prize for Contribution to Internets.

Always thought I must have an air of academia about me, an Oxbridge stamp, learned, cultured and wise.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> If you're a mature student it's a problem, but one that is understood. I have been asked by schools to furnish proof of my O levels, which I can't because it was too long ago (early 70s). I can't even remember most of the grades as it's only been the last 10 years I've ever been asked to show any documents and when I'm in a job I like, I tend to stay there for donkey's years, so I've only been asked twice in my entire working life. I was always told that the best bet is approaching your old school. Mine doesn't exist anymore which is why can't get them.


Here it is!

The Gym







The Asbestos Science block:






Just out of shot on the right are the weed/smokers woods. You went further in depending on the illegality of your lunchtime haul; the fag smokers hung about near the edge and would word you up if a bust was on its way.



_angel_ said:


> You'd think this sort of thing should be on a national database. They can't expect people not to lose a bit of paper from 20, 30 years or even longer back. Suppose it's a bit late now.


Oi! Not quite 20 thank you very much!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 4, 2012)

I had to do this through OCR recently, it was hell, but only because I'm in China.  You can get them to send the proof directly to the institution rather than getting new certificates.  They give you your money back if they can't find you- ie you contacted the wrong board.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I had to do this through OCR recently, it was hell, but only because I'm in China. You can get them to send the proof directly to the institution rather than getting new certificates. They give you your money back if they can't find you- ie you contacted the wrong board.


I noticed that most of the boards that sound familiar are with OCR so shouldn't be too much hassle.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 4, 2012)

The language module people probably won't want to see the proof; it's more an indicator for you to know the level the course will be at.  I did two modules of neuroscience which required A level Biology and nobody asked to see my actual certificate.  

Don't worry about it, these things get sorted.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I noticed that most of the boards that sound familiar are with OCR so shouldn't be too much hassle.


 
Is OCR the one where you have to type into their form online and then print it out and post it?  I had to dictate it to my dad over Skype, he didn't love me very much by the end.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Is OCR the one where you have to type into their form online and then print it out and post it? I had to dictate it to my dad over Skype, he didn't love me very much by the end.


Yes, a right pain in the arse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 4, 2012)

Just tell them the truth and it'll be ok. It's only one of those niggling first world problems and nothing to worry about


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> FFS, definitely lost all my GCSE certificates. Found the file where they should be completely empty. *sigh*
> 
> Really need to get hold of at least English Language and French, but I haven't a clue what exam boards I did and it's not online anywhere. The LEAs seem to have been scrapped and there is no number to contact the council education department on. I have repeatedly tried to contact the school that has taken over what is left of my former school buildings (which have mainly been bulldozed) by email and telephone for weeks but no reply.
> 
> I'm at my wits end, and no idea if I will now be able to start uni at all.


PM me the year you got your GCCSes and where you were living at the time, and let me see if I can figure it out for you.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> PM me the year you got your GCCSes and where you were living at the time, and let me see if I can figure it out for you.


I think I've got it, it's OEM. My mum still thinks she may have them somewhere, but...


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I think I've got it, it's OEM. My mum still thinks she may have them somewhere, but...


Cool. God only knows what your Mum's done with them - are they in a safe place?


----------



## keithy (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you get it sorted. My Mum has lost my degree certificate which she kept for safe-keeping when I moved to London.


----------



## hegley (Sep 4, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> You'd think this sort of thing should be on a national database. They can't expect people not to lose a bit of paper from 20, 30 years or even longer back. Suppose it's a bit late now.


It is now - was introduced a few years ago.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 4, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Cool. God only knows what your Mum's done with them - are they in a safe place?


Doubtless, so fuck knows if we'll find them!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2012)

I have my degree certificate and my professional qualification but I have absolutely no papers on my GCSE or A levels. In my field I have never been asked (luckily).


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 5, 2012)

good luck with getting that sorted out.....missing papers/certs is a right pain in the posterior.....I've had the same problem....luckily solved as I found someone to vouch for me (previous employer that I had been able to show the proof of qualifications)


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 7, 2012)

StoneRoad said:


> good luck with getting that sorted out.....missing papers/certs is a right pain in the posterior.....I've had the same problem....luckily solved as I found someone to vouch for me (previous employer that I had been able to show the proof of qualifications)


There's no chance of that happening, so fingers crossed innit.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 7, 2012)

My school didn't issue certificates. Is that really unusual?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm in a similar position, and I cant contact the shool as I, er, stole my school record.


----------

